# BOSS rapid-tach II help



## anythinglabor (Sep 19, 2013)

Anyone familiar with this make?

I'm not sure of the year. its an 8'2" v-plow

can't get the left wing to extend out, but the motor runs. everything else is fully functional. solenoids are good. fluid is good. 

I found the troubleshooting section of the owners manual online, but don't really know where to start and my money is tight right now.

thanks for any and all input

- Tim


----------



## YooperDog (Dec 28, 2017)

anythinglabor said:


> Anyone familiar with this make?
> 
> I'm not sure of the year. its an 8'2" v-plow
> 
> ...


Tim do you still have that plow I just bought the same 1 today


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a RTII, I've had it about a dozen years, other then 1 broken wire, changing the fluid every year and replacing the solenoid every other year (preventative measure) I've never had it break down. I did bend a lift ram and had to short chain it home once.
If the right side works, switch the solenoids. If it works the solenoid is most likely bad. You could check continuity in the wiring from the controller to the solenoid .
Could be a plugged or pinched hydraulic line.
I'm not a mechanic, beyond that I call for back up.


----------



## YooperDog (Dec 28, 2017)

jonniesmooth said:


> I have a RTII, I've had it about a dozen years, other then 1 broken wire, changing the fluid every year and replacing the solenoid every other year (preventative measure) I've never had it break down. I did bend a lift ram and had to short chain it home once.
> If the right side works, switch the solenoids. If it works the solenoid is most likely bad. You could check continuity in the wiring from the controller to the solenoid .
> Could be a plugged or pinched hydraulic line.
> I'm not a mechanic, beyond that I call for back up.


jonnie, good to hear, if mine has label calling it a Rapid-Tach 2--then is it really a RT-II ? I want to change fluid (HYD) today if possible, how hard to change fluid ?? hope mine works as reliable as yours ?? have to first get it working--bought it & drove 50 miles home and dropped plow & now when I hit any button I just hear solenoid clicking, might run up and get a solenoid just to have a extra even if 1 on it is ok, Thanks


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

RT= rapid-tach
Rt1 had an under hood belt driven pump and chain lift. IDK how/what the mount looked/worked. It may be the same as the rt2. None of that is relevant here. Just FYI
RT2 had a Barnes pump and 2 lift cylinders and pins that the mount latches to.
IDK about when they were new, but the used ones are anything but rapid attaching.
If you don't have the push beam just perfect it won't go.
At the beginning, it took 2 of us to mount it.
Now I can do it most of the time by myself using 2 jacks to line up the left/right sides.
It's one of those, " we don't take it off till spring or the truck is broke down and needs to go up on a hoist" things.
Of course it's better if you have room to do it inside.
The drain plug is a star bit, medium to larger size there is a hole in the mount to access it.
If I remember right.
Good luck!


----------



## YooperDog (Dec 28, 2017)

jonniesmooth said:


> RT= rapid-tach
> Rt1 had an under hood belt driven pump and chain lift. IDK how/what the mount looked/worked. It may be the same as the rt2. None of that is relevant here. Just FYI
> RT2 had a Barnes pump and 2 lift cylinders and pins that the mount latches to.
> IDK about when they were new, but the used ones are anything but rapid attaching.
> ...


Johnnie-Thank's, I got her working today, went to Boss dealer and bought new power cables-solinoid-3qts of Hyd Fluid, changed power cables and Relay with new fluid and works good at this time,,,now I've got to put some lights on it-man can't believe how pricey they are...


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Good! Glad it was a simple fix. I needed new lights for one truck last year, I went with these from E bay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-...ash=item3f575e94a2:g:~5QAAOSwMKpUY4M9&vxp=mtr

I'm pretty sure I have video of them installed. My YouTube is Knute71. I was going to put a link up on here to it, but the new computer I got for Christmas sucks, big donkey @#$%. I was so excited to get a laptop again, our dog knocked my last two over and cracked the screens. I gave up, got a tablet, hated it, now the new laptop is worse. It's going back to Wal Mart. Junk!

Hope you have better luck with the plow then I do with computers.


----------



## YooperDog (Dec 28, 2017)

jonniesmooth said:


> Good! Glad it was a simple fix. I needed new lights for one truck last year, I went with these from E bay
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-...ash=item3f575e94a2:g:~5QAAOSwMKpUY4M9&vxp=mtr
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have video of them installed. My YouTube is Knute71. I was going to put a link up on here to it, but the new computer I got for Christmas sucks, big donkey @#$%. I was so excited to get a laptop again, our dog knocked my last two over and cracked the screens. I gave up, got a tablet, hated it, now the new laptop is worse. It's going back to Wal Mart. Junk!
> ...


Thank's Johnnie, Dang bad Luck with computer's ha, Last year I bought a Top of the line HP lab top from ebay (re-furbished with window's 10 installed (legally) for $160. delivered (looks like new) and has been perfect from day-1, big company has sold hundred's with 100% CS. Ya got "Ol Rusty" working, FROZE my arse off tho, once you get figuring these plows out they aren't too complicated-nothing money can't fix, Mine has the Boss wire plugs hanging right there but I see the old Boss lights that would plug &play aren't very bright, but moved a little snow in frt yard after dark and you have to have light's, I'm sure the aftermarket lights are better-but not sure about the hook-up (wireing them) I guess the best way would be to just cut plugs off & put the truck side plugs to match the plow side plug if they have truck side plug with kit.....Have a Great New Year Brother-semper-fi....


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Happy New Year!
If you have a Haynes or Chilton book for your truck you can identify the wire colors pretty easy.
Or the old school method, cut one wire, see what doesnt work, if they both don't work, that was ground.
I have some pics of wiring mine, let's see if I can get to them on my phone.


----------



## YooperDog (Dec 28, 2017)

jonniesmooth said:


> Happy New Year!
> If you have a Haynes or Chilton book for your truck you can identify the wire colors pretty easy.
> Or the old school method, cut one wire, see what doesnt work, if they both don't work, that was ground.
> I have some pics of wiring mine, let's see if I can get to them on my phone.
> ...


Man them look bright, can't believe 2 stupid lights cost what the truck is worth.....


----------

